# how to transfer audio files over to tivo?



## marklyn (Jan 21, 2002)

OK, I'm stumped and I'm guessing the answer will be right in front of me... I have a zippered HDVR2 and tivoserver on my pc... 
I'd like to create a folder on my tivo and store some audio files (wav and mp3) so I can listen to them on my tivo... How is this easily accomplished?


----------



## ForrestB (Apr 8, 2004)

Install TivoDesktop on your PC and you'll be able to listen to your MP3 songs stored in iTunes on your DirecTivo.


----------



## marklyn (Jan 21, 2002)

ForrestB said:


> Install TivoDesktop on your PC and you'll be able to listen to your MP3 songs stored in iTunes on your DirecTivo.


I thought TivoDesktop required an online account with Tivo or cost. I'll look into it again though. Will TivoDesktop actually let me copy those to the Tivo so they reside there?


----------



## sven_kirk (Sep 11, 2005)

You can use TiVoDesktop2.3a. No need to put a Tivo service code while in the installation.

The music will still reside in your PC


----------



## marklyn (Jan 21, 2002)

sven_kirk said:


> You can use TiVoDesktop2.3a. You do not have to use iTunes. You can browse by folders.


I'm not seeing ver 2.3a anywhere that I can download from... can I get the current ver 2.6 or do I need 2.3a?


----------



## marklyn (Jan 21, 2002)

marklyn said:


> I'm not seeing ver 2.3a anywhere that I can download from... can I get the current ver 2.6 or do I need 2.3a?


ok, I found ver 2.3a and downloaded it and now I'm running it... I figured out how to set it up to 'publish' my music and I can get a song to play on my tivo but it never 'transfers' to my tivo, it just plays. I'd like to be able to save them to my tivo, can that be done?


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

marklyn said:


> ok, I found ver 2.3a and downloaded it and now I'm running it... I figured out how to set it up to 'publish' my music and I can get a song to play on my tivo but it never 'transfers' to my tivo, it just plays. I'd like to be able to save them to my tivo, can that be done?


technically it can be done, but it's rather cumbersome. you could ftp them somewhere onto your root fs or /var and use /sbin/mpg321 to play them via bash, i forget the syntax. but, like I said, it's cumbersome.


----------



## marklyn (Jan 21, 2002)

Da Goon said:


> technically it can be done, but it's rather cumbersome. you could ftp them somewhere onto your root fs or /var and use /sbin/mpg321 to play them via bash, i forget the syntax. but, like I said, it's cumbersome.


Ahhh. so it sounds like the tivodesktop never transfers the files/songs to the tivo, just streams them from the pc to the tivo?


----------



## ForrestB (Apr 8, 2004)

TivoDesktop just streams the files from your computer to the Tivo, it doesn't save them on the Tivo.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

To transfer audio, you have to mux it with MPEG2 video.


----------

